# Et encore !



## tom29

Buenas noches

Quisiera saber como se emplea "y aun asi". Les agradeceria que me propusieran algunos ejemplos en varios contexto, si los hay por supuesto.

tabmien quisiera saber como se dice "et encore", en este contexto :

"Il reste un litre d'eau, et encore !", expresa una cierta incertitud.


Gracias de antemano


----------



## CABEZOTA

Quedarà como mucho un litro de agua!
Queda un litro de agua, tal vez menos.

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une traduction exactement littérale de ce "et encore!" qui signifie "peut-être même pas tant", "au grand maximum" ou, plus familièrement, "à tout casser"...


----------



## Domtom

-


tom29 said:


> Quisiera saber como  cómo se emplea "y aun asi así". Les agradeceria agradecería que me propusieran algunos ejemplos en varios contextos, si los hay por supuesto.
> 
> tabmien también quisiera saber como  cómo se dice "et encore", en este contexto :
> 
> "Il reste un litre d'eau, et encore !", expresa una cierta incertitud.


 
Hola Tom,

_Queda un litro de agua, como mucho_ ; o _queda un litro de agua, ¡ y aun !_ El _aun_ de este "y aun" no lleva acento según la Real Academia Española, ya que no puede ser sustituido por _todavía_ sin alterar el sentido de la frase. Por consiguiente, este _aun_ significa una de estas tres cosas: _hasta_, _también_, _inclusive_ (o _siquiera_, con negación). Es por esto que no lleva tilde.


PD: En los casos en que _aun _lleva acento, es sobre la _u_ que lo lleva.

Saludos


----------



## Little Chandler

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos:

Creo que a veces digo "et encore" donde debería decir "en plus", aunque no estoy seguro. Os pongo un ejemplo. En la siguiente frase:

_J'avais une seule paire de godasses, et encore, elles étaient trouées !_ 

¿Cómo traduciríais _et encore_ al español? ¿_Y encima_, tal vez?

_Sólo tenía un par de zapatos y encima estaban agujereados._ (?)

¿O ya voy mal? Es que me pregunto si tendría el mismo sentido:
_
J'avais une seule paire de godasses, et en plus, elles étaient trouées !_ 

¿Tienen el mismo significado?

Gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola LC:

Yo no lo veo como tú. O por lo menos, no le doy el mismo uso. Yo diría "et encore" para reafirmar una contradicción, después de haberme dado cuenta de que cierta idea no era muy cierta:

- Elle peut bien t'aider, et encore! (je doute qu'elle veuille le faire).

Escucha la opinión de los nativos.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Escucha la opinión de los nativos... ¿crees que es fácil?

Para mí

"en plus" añade una idea, una paradoja, y para mí corresponde a "y encima". Haces hincapie en el hecho de que tienes "solo" un par. Son dos defectos que se añaden: la escasez y el mal estado.

"et encore" introduce una restricción.. Solo tengo un par de zapatos, si es que estos se pueden llamar zapatos dado su estado. Le daría el sentido de "si podemos seguir llamándoles zapatos"..."si podemos contarlos como "un par"

El matiz es tenue...
Escucha la opinión de ... otros nativos


----------



## Little Chandler

De lo que me dicen nativos y no nativos, deduzco que hago mal en decir "et encore" cuando quiero decir "y encima". Bien, primer paso dado.

Sin embargo, aquí traigo otra frase para fastidiar "encore un peu": 

_Je regrette de vous déranger de si bonne heure, et un jeudi encore !_

¿Este "encore" no se traduce tampoco como "encima"? ¿No sería intercambiable por "en plus"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Diría: para colmo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Chandler

Pero Gévy, _para colmo_ y _encima _son sinónimos.
_¡y para colmo un jueves! = ¡y encima un jueves!_

En la frase en francés podríamos decir _et un jeudi encore !_ o _et un jeudi en plus !_ (?)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



> _J'avais une seule paire de godasses, et encore, elles étaient trouées !_


Corresponde a esta definición del CNTRL:


> *D.−* [_Encore,_ marque de l'affirmation sous réserve; _et encore!_ corrige l'énoncé précédent en indiquant avec une certaine véhémence, qu'après réflexion, *on constate qu'il n'est conforme à la vérité que jusqu'à un certain point* (ce que justifie gén. la suite du discours)]


La negrita es mía.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

"Para colmo" no sería correcto para la frase de los zapatos, pero sí para la del jueves, la estructura y el sentido son distintos. 

En el tema de los zapatos "et encore" (todo junto y restrictivo) sería lo que indican Paquita y Martine: "ni siquiera eso".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias a las dos, pero perdonad que sea pesado (para variar ). La frase de los zapatos me queda clara, sin embargo sigo sin tener claro cuándo puedo utilizar "encore" para decir "para colmo".

A ver, según lo que entiendo, para traducir estas dos frases al francés podría utilizar:

- Mis zapatos son viejos y para colmo están agujereados [et encore / et en plus]
- Siento molestaros, ¡y para colmo un jueves! [et encore / et en plus]

¿Es así?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

En el par de zapatos, si tuviera que traducir (que no soy traductora) emplearía una perífrasis:
- si así puede decirse 

Y me pregunto si aquí no cabría el 
-  ¡y con todo! agujerados!


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias, Martine, pero me refiero a traducir del francés al español.



Little Chandler said:


> - Mis zapatos son viejos y para colmo están agujereados [et encore / et en plus]
> - Siento molestaros, ¡y para colmo un jueves! [et encore / et en plus]


----------



## Gévy

Little Chandler said:


> - Mis zapatos son viejos y para colmo están agujereados [et encore / et en plus]
> - Siento molestaros, ¡y para colmo un jueves! [et encore  / et en plus et un jeudi encore! ]



Como te decía, corresponde a cada estructura un sentido distinto y logicamente una traducción disitinta.

Tu segunda propuesta, Martine, sería más "et malgré tout", ya no restrictivo, sino adversivo. La primera es parecida a la que proponía Paquita más arriba y ambas son válidas.

No doy con ninguna expresión corta, solo:  "..., aunque bueno, tenía agujeros"

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Chandler

Gévy said:


> - Mis zapatos son viejos y para colmo están agujereados [et encore / et en plus]
> - Siento molestaros, ¡y para colmo un jueves! [et encore  / et en plus et un jeudi encore! ]


Entonces, si en la segunda frase es una cuestión de orden, podríamos traducir la primera como:

_Mis zapatos son viejos y para colmo están agujereados._ → _Mes chaussures sont vieilles et elles sont trouées encore._

Sí, sí, ya me cambio el nick por "conejito_de_duracell"...


----------



## Gévy

Hola LC-Duracel: 


Empiezas por frases en francés a traducir en español, luego das el cambio y pasas por frases españolas (poniendo la expresión que te interesa desde el principio) a traducir en francés. Nos estás liando bastante... 

Pero sí, la útlima propuesta es correcta, solo que falta el punto de exclamación. Sin él podemos entender "encore" por "una vez más"/"de nuevo"/ "todavía".
Ves, son mil detalles... 

Nos hemos alejado por completo del tema inicial, ya que hablamos de una expresión totalmente distinta. Así que ahí lo dejamos, ¿vale?

Bisous,

Gévy, ya sin batería.


----------



## leonore

Hola a todos:

Sólo para añadir otra alternativa de traducción, volviendo a la primera frase propuesta por tom29:

Il reste un litre d'eau, et encore!
Queda un litro de agua, ¡y eso!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Leonore,

¿No te falta un "ni"? : ¡Y ni eso!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## leonore

No, Gévy, así se dice en Colombia... es une expresión popular muy común.


----------



## Gévy

Ah, d'accord, merci de nous offrir cette variante. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## leonore

¡ Un placer!


----------



## gonlezza

Domtom said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Queda un litro de agua, como mucho ; o queda un litro de agua, ¡ y aun ! El aun de este "y aun" no lleva acento según la Real Academia Española, ya que no puede ser sustituido por todavía sin alterar el sentido de la frase. Por consiguiente, este aun significa una de estas tres cosas: hasta, también, inclusive (o siquiera, con negación). Es por esto que no lleva tilde._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Domtom. Aunque "me vaya un poco" del tema, siento discrepar en esta cuestión: veamos...
> Para decir ése "y aún" o, según tú, "aun", hay que estar completamente seguro de, precisamente eso: que no pueda ser sustituído por "todavía". En el ejemplo de <queda un litro de agua y aun>, para empezar, la frase así carece de sentido o me parece incorrecta, porque ACABA AHÍ; pero, entendiéndolo..., precisamente sería sustituible por "todavía", con lo cual, llevaría acento/tilde. Sería (entiendo): *Todavía* queda un litro de agua=Queda un litro de agua *aún*. O dándole la vuelta mientras el sentido no se trastoque: Aún queda un litro de agua/Queda un litro de agua todavía..., etc...
> 
> Y cuando dices "_el aun de este_", ese "este", lleva acento: es pronombre= éste.
> 
> Bueno, sólo es mi punto de vista
Click to expand...


----------



## Paquita

"Il reste un litre d'eau et encore" no tiene nada que ver con "il reste encore un litre d'eau".

"Il reste encore " significa que el litro existe de verdad y el tono indica que será una cantidad suficiente. Se ha tomado agua, y "todavía" o "aún tildado" queda un litro.

"Il reste un litre d'eau et encore", lo dice alguien que lamenta la escasa cantidad de agua, y para colmo esta escasa cantidad (aproximadamente un litro) no está seguro de que alcance para llegar a ser un litro de verdad (seguro que hay menos de 1000 gramos...). El "como mucho" de Domtom es *perfecto*

En cuanto al pronombre "éste", siento discrepar también. Esta (sin acento) es la regla *antigua,* antes de la reforma que admite este pronombre sin tildar cuando no hay ambigüedad , lo mismo que solo adverbio...


----------



## gonlezza

> Creo que a veces digo "et encore" donde debería decir "en plus", aunque no estoy seguro. Os pongo un ejemplo. En la siguiente frase:
> 
> _J'avais une seule paire de godasses, et encore, elles étaient trouées !_
> 
> ¿Cómo traduciríais _et encore_ al español? ¿_Y encima_, tal vez?
> 
> _Sólo tenía un par de zapatos y encima estaban agujereados._ (?)


 
Hola. La verdad es que a mí a veces me ocurre lo mismo. Pero instintivamente, aquí, concretamente, me ha venido: "ADEMÁS" (Es un poco lo que han venido diciendo, tipo: para colmo..., o por qué no: para más INRI, igual a "encima", en este caso). Besos.


----------



## gonlezza

> Paquit& said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Il reste un litre d'eau et encore" no tiene nada que ver con "il reste encore un litre d'eau".
> 
> "Il reste encore " significa que el litro existe de verdad y el tono indica que será una cantidad suficiente. Se ha tomado agua, y "todavía" o "aún tildado" queda un litro.
> "Il reste un litre d'eau et encore", lo dice alguien que lamenta la escasa cantidad de agua, y para colmo esta escasa cantidad (un litro) no está seguro de que alcance para llegar a un litro. El "como mucho" de Domtom es *perfecto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, en eso, estoy de acuerdo. Por eso decía que igual "me iba del tema"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto al pronombre "éste", siento discrepar también. Esta (sin acento) es la regla *antigua,* antes de la reforma que admite este pronombre sin tildar cuando no hay ambigüedad , lo mismo que solo adverbio...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya..., pues no sé cómo será de antigua, Paquita. Yo no soy tan mayor Lo que está claro, es que en el español, hace tiempo que parece que nuestro diccionario es un "Donde dije digo, digo Diego"... Y se admite todo. Y aunque no es el lugar adecuado, he de decir que no soy la única que discrepa con ciertas "reformas". Es lo que falta para dar <facilidades> cuando los más jóvenes ni siquiera han conocido una regla. En fin. Gracias, pero seguiré acentuando esos pronombres y por supuesto "sólo", cuando no esté "sola" y equivalga a solamente...
> Un beso
Click to expand...


----------



## swift

Salut!

Revenons-en à nos godasses!  Pour l'exemple des chaussures, je dirais comme Martine: "si todavía puede llamárselas zapatillas".

À plus ,


swift


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias a todos. Aunque aún tengo ciertas dudas, creo que estoy en la buena senda... 


Gévy said:


> Nos hemos alejado por completo del tema inicial, ya que hablamos de una expresión totalmente distinta. Así que ahí lo dejamos, ¿vale?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy, ya sin batería.


En el fondo era sólo para ponerte a prueba. Uno no se conoce a si mismo si no busca sus propios límites... 

Gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## rosa94

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Buenos días,
¿alguien podría ayudarme con esta expresión?
La frase es la siguiente:
«tout n’est que magouille et compagnie, et encore, et encore du pourri, et du snouf grigrigri gragragra.»
Por el contexto deduzco que está hablando del ámbito televisivo y del dinero que ganan los presentadores de la televisión.
¿Podrían ayudarme con la traducción de la frase?
No logro darle el significado.
Gracias de antemano


----------

